# RH ,1632 tubes, pigeon



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I will probably get some non believers but I have a witness. Light tubes paintball and head shot from 8 yards clean kill.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

nice shot


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I believe good shooting.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I'm a believer. :bowdown:*


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Fine shooting there roger. I've been shooting my RH for the past hour. I love that thing.

Njones


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good going, Roger. Don't know why anyone would doubt you!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Dead witnesses don't talk! hehe

At 8 yards I think one could use about anything for a pigeon head shot and bag some lunch...bet a paint ball knocked it silly in a second. The paint balls we used in CA playing war games on weekends were too delicate to use in my slingshot, they burst in the pouch (ucky mess too, had to wash my pouch in water). They must make them stronger now. Ours were so weak sometimes they'd break inside the paint ball gun barrel and after each match we had to clean out the barrels of all our guns. Used CO2 in bulk recharged from a large tank of it on the range, with a large tank on the gun (and large capacity magazine).

I could use my paint gun here (sold it with the rest of my hardware before I moved here 19 years ago) to blast human monkies peeing on everything as I drive by. Ecuadorian men compete with the dogs for peeing territories...bushes, lamp posts, tree trunks, all fair targets for public urnination, pretty uncouth and in front of everyone of both sexes..makes no diff to a dog nor an Ecuadorian. I'd love to wet a willie of one of these uncouth human apes with a smack from a paint ball. I can drive and shoot a paint ball gun but can't drive and shoot a slingshot, safely.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

I have taken a couple pidgeons with 117b bands, I have no doubt 1632 can do it. Nice shooting.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Wingshooter said:


> I will probably get some non believers but I have a witness. Light tubes paintball and head shot from 8 yards clean kill.


8yds away ......women I see at my local bar stay more than that distance from me....my pigeons in my area are more like 60+ yds away if they land at all.

Great shooting Roger and congrats !

wll


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice shooting Roger....love the frame.


----------

